# mountain biking througout New Zealand...



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

Hello, we are going to be in NZ from Dec 26 - Jan 12, on a much needed vacation. We are landing in Auckland, renting a car and will be making our way down both islands for the two weeks,ultimately ending up in Christchurch a few days before a wedding on Jan 10 we have no real itinerary as it stands, but definitely want to experience the mountain biking in NZ as we make our way down. So i guess he big question is, where are the most desirable places to ride, that we we will be able to rent bikes and gear. We hail from the US (Las Vegas, NV) we are up for any type of riding from aggressive all mountain to cross country, shuttle runs to all day rides, we basically want to experience the best NZ has to offer. Any suggestions and opinions on some "must-rides" are greatly appreciated. thanks in advance!! :thumbsup:

p.s. im posting this in the vorb forum as well...


----------



## therollex (Oct 21, 2005)

head to Rotovegas (Rotorua), about 3 hours south of Auckland. While waiting in Wellington for the ferry to the South Island, head to Makara Peak bike park. about 7ks from city centre. http://www.mountainbike.co.nz/places/makarapeak/firsttime.html Bikes can be rented in NZ, (Mud Cycles Wellington), if at all possible though bring your own. Just make sure they are clean for our Customs Man. I hav heard of guys bringing bikes, and selling them at the end of their trip, worth more here than what you might pay.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

summud said:


> Hello, we are going to be in NZ from Dec 26 - Jan 12, on a much needed vacation. We are landing in Auckland, renting a car and will be making our way down both islands for the two weeks,ultimately ending up in Christchurch a few days before a wedding on Jan 10 we have no real itinerary as it stands, but definitely want to experience the mountain biking in NZ as we make our way down. So i guess he big question is, where are the most desirable places to ride, that we we will be able to rent bikes and gear. We hail from the US (Las Vegas, NV) we are up for any type of riding from aggressive all mountain to cross country, shuttle runs to all day rides, we basically want to experience the best NZ has to offer. Any suggestions and opinions on some "must-rides" are greatly appreciated. thanks in advance!! :thumbsup:
> 
> p.s. im posting this in the vorb forum as well...


What therollex said plus!

So youre limited by bike hire to a degree here!

If yer landing in Auckland depending on how long your here in AK!

Auckland!
North of Auckland is most of the local riding Woodhill bikeparks! they have bikes for hire though vry low end fine for a ride, *Freeriden *on the way out there has the best coffee you drive right past them on the man highway they also hire bikes but ring in advance bikeparks is about 15mins further up the road from them!

As Rolloex says Rotovegas [ Rotorua is your next best stop ] follow highway 27 off the motorway 40km south of AK city its the best route to Vegas and better scenery if ya want some relax stopping take a 10min drive detour to Te Aroha pretty easy to find take the signs to the hot pools and enjoy the oldest hotpools in NZ there's private and open options and the history aspect for the whole region is really cool, also some good MTB there but I don't think there's any hire, and you can ride straight from the hotpools and finish there very nice!

Hit Vegas and you'll find plenty of bike shops either in Fenton street or just around the main town area get a map for the forest $2 its extensive and ya can hire bikes right at the park, again don;t expect much in bike level its hardtail basic pretty much!

Tere so many option Taupo is another oftn looked over area but has ks and ks of primo single track on pumice base rain hail or shine its perfect riding conditions as you leave the highway to head to Lakt Taupo man route south to Wellington, around 5-mins out of main town you will see a resort on the left with Helicopter thats the new main carpark zone for MTB pit stop it will take you upriver to a tunnel under the road and you'll head into th MTB area called craters of the moon, named because of it moon and crater like appearance, its also a man geo thermal area so stick to the trails, its very safe very cool!

Im not sure about bike hire there or not its a big tourist area as jetboating up river kayaking etc so I'd be surprised if they haven't gotten into the bike hire side as well! check it out and the LBS in Taupo another cool touristy place to hang and shop or drink awesome coffee, plenty of those there too its a real cycle town, multi sport HQ and mtb is big there.

So head south there nice drive, Welly is probably ya next big Stop 2 weeks sounds allot but ya probably lost nearly a week by the time ya done Welly [ Wellington] follow rolx advice there some good tracks for kicks and giggles right in the middle of town airport side called mount Victoria can't miss it its above Oriental Bay so if ya head down town and drive around the city harbor you cant miss it, some nice single track riding there for an hour or too great if ya pressed for time, otherwise head up to the wind mill, especially if hiring from Mud cylces they used to be up that way.

Once South so many options for rising but I don;t know many for hire!
Since eading to CHCH for wedding Hamner springs is great for a detour more hot springs nice little alpine vialage 45 min of main trunk to CHCH you can head that way directly after Kaikoura which is worth stopping at first, you have to drive right through it so can;t miss it, the Whale capital of the South Pacific!

Check the map but there is a turn of 5-10min if mem serves me right for Hanmer Springs
hot pools and some wicked MTB again there's only a couple of LBS there small not sure on MTB hire ring ahead if ya go there worth a stop either on way there or return! unless ya flying out of CHCH on way home.

CHCH has lots of great MTB, let lostmypassword hook ya up there PM him maybe!

Ya have to go to Central Otago If ya come this far check out Vertigo bikes the riding in this area is the best in the World not just NZ imo it explodes almost every country type of terrain packed into this area Im talking the variety of terrain changes from town to town allot of Drop in NZ 04/05 was filmed here, its extensive and these boys can hook you up, I know there's good hire here, Wanaka another top riding location, and Alexandra some of the best single track anywhere!

If you only had time for some rides I'd miss everything else out and ride Whakarewa, Taupo, and Central Otago if time is limited you would go home buzzing for the rest of your life, DO NOT MISS out on Rotorua and Central Otago must do's course as yer know Qtown is home of the Bungy and ya can't come to NZ and not do that either!

Hope that helps, now enjoy ya coming at a great time of year, weather can be fickle over Xmas time but Jan is mid Summer enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## ButchNZ (Sep 26, 2007)

The lifts should be open at Coronet peak round that time of the year too. Well worth the trip to Queesnstown.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ButchNZ said:


> The lifts should be open at Coronet peak round that time of the year too. Well worth the trip to Queesnstown.


Good point and Dirt Park will be open too, though I guess they are limited to the Hire bikes available, plus may not be that style of rider, though tones and tones of amazing trail rides down there!


----------



## smudd (Oct 25, 2006)

*thanks for the GREAT info!*

Mrs.summud here:

Thanks fellas for the terrific info:thumbsup: We really appreciate the time you've put in to helping us plan our trip. Any of you that head to the southwest of the U.S. are welcome to pick our brains for the low-down on our trails. 

Here's the tentative plans so far...

We hit land in Auckland on the 26th of Dec. After a day or so to adjust to the toilet flushing backwards, we are heading to Rotoura (this place looks amazing). From what I read Rotoura is a city in NZ and Rotovegas is a slang word for Rotorua...is that right, this is the same place?

We're looking at the full day bike and raft trip with Planet Bike the first day we are there (hoping the guide will help us get the lay of the land). Then the second day in Rotorua, we plan on hitting the trails all day.

Has anybody had any experience with Planet Bike? Do they suck or will they be able to live up to the promises on their website: _"For those who want hard fast technical action we promise to leave you gasping!"_ I wanna leave gasping...is this the shop for that or just hype? Does anybody know what kind of bikes they rent? I couldn't see a list of their fleet on their web page. They said that all of their bikes have front suspension and v-brakes? TrailAdvent - you said just the basic on the bikes...is Rotorua the kind of place that you don't need disc brakes and squish in the rear? Suggestions on a better shop? Any info ya'll can share is much appreciated.

Next stop, Wellington for a few days - will definitely hit Makara Peak (with the help of Mud Cycles) if we have any legs left and aren't too beat up from New Year's Eve. We might check out those trails in the middle of town too 

We're doing the ferry crossing on the 2nd of Jan and are (hopefully) heading to Waterfall Bay (Port Ligar) for a couple of days. Not sure what the plans for this area are yet...

We are planning on hitting Central Otago next - Queenstown for some bungee jumping and more Mt. biking of course. I checked out the site for Vertigo Bikes and it looks really promising. I saw that they have have two guided tours: 1) The Heli-Bike, 2) The Gondola. Do ya'll think it's worth doing either of these or should we just rent bikes and have at it on our own?

Not sure how long we can spend in Central Otago, so not sure if we can hit up Wanaka or Alexandra...we are planning on being in St. Arnaud on the 8th (or 9th if we are having too much fun in Central Otago) for the wedding on the 10th. We might be able to spend more time this far south if we can find a train from Queenstown to Christchurch, but haven't been able to find one on the internet yet...still searching.

Finally, if our legs (and pocketbooks) can handle it we might try and sneak a ride in Christchurch before we head out on the 12th.

So the for sure's are Rotorua and Queenstown for MTB and the like. Thanks so much for everbody's suggestions and input!

Thanks again!

Paul and Summer


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Hello there , I put some answers to your questions below in red, hope that helps, and I enjoy helping all who come here so no trouble at all, kiwi's are like that in general so don;'t be afraid ask any locals questions when ya get here.

Chur
[ Kiwi slang for cheers bro, or thank you thanks mate]



smudd said:


> Mrs.summud here:
> 
> Thanks fellas for the terrific info:thumbsup: We really appreciate the time you've put in to helping us plan our trip. Any of you that head to the southwest of the U.S. are welcome to pick our brains for the low-down on our trails.
> 
> ...


Enjoy, safe journey and bestfor wedding plans
ta


----------



## therollex (Oct 21, 2005)

forgot to add... if you have a day (or 2) to spare in Picton, get dropped off at the start of the Queen charlotte track and bike the 50odd miles back to Picton!

so you may not be dissappointed if you have spare room bring your bikes, or at least shoes, pedals, helmet..


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

If you want a guide while in Christchurch and surrounds- PM me


----------



## ButchNZ (Sep 26, 2007)

As trailadvent said, have a look at Fat Tyre in Queenstown as well as Vertigo, Greg is the man! Regarding the Vertigo tours, I believe all the gondola trails on skyline are accessible by riding up too, its not that big a climb and a heck of a lot cheaper! Heli biking around Queenstown is awesome though, highly reccommended. :thumbsup:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Here's some piccs to taste the temptation buds some more!

Yer gonna have a blast!

Here's a link to piccs allot of that region at the same time youre ove there, more folders to the left of other areas, like Wanaka etc!

I normally go down every year for 3-4 weeks, and don;t want to come back one day it will happen lol.

Bit of Alexandra area!
































































My choice of rig here 5inches is perfect but mnay ride HTs and 3-4inch bikes here, everywhere else most of on 6inch plus i noticed wierd within half hour people totally different bikes and setups!



















This sits on a track called the S_ _ t track apty named for the toliet sitting on the rock you will knw why if ya get closer to the finish awesome singletrack, even if ya driving to Dunno's or Christchurch via the Pig route then this is a must do for a couple of hours before continuing the journey, although its a stunning drive up through the Lindis Pass through the McKenzie country and the most direct route to christchurch, definitely drive its about 7hrs from Qtown but worth the whole trip, or you could drive down that way and go back via the pig route do a loop that would be even better!

Wanaka

This out the back of Wanaka between Albert town and Hawea awesome riding all around here, Mark Wier did some rides when he was here earlier this year for brake burner!









Lake Hawea









Bit of Albert town the Sticky forest follows out the back of Wanaka and you can ride around beside the river very nice single track pretty easy just be wary of walkers its shared and come into nice trails like this one!





































Wanaka "Sticky forest"



















Freinds































































Just some teasers enjoy!


----------



## smudd (Oct 25, 2006)

*can't wait, can't wait, can't wait...*

You guys (and gals) are too awesome!!!!

I'm printing this thread so we don't miss out on any possibilities while we are there (I'm certain it will become a guidebook of sorts).

Thank you, thank you, thank you all sooooo much for taking the time to help us out. We are beyond excited. We leave in three months but I already can't sleep, just thinking about it.

I have to admit my excitement had been waxing and waning between the 18 days we stay in NZ versus the 6 days we're spending in Fiji on the way back to the US. Although my husband has always been way more excited over the MT biking in NZ than the relaxing in Fiji, after longing over pictures of turquoise water and white sand beaches I think I temporarily "forgot" what my "real" vacation was. Trailadvent - those pics you posted set me straight. What was I thinking??? Fijian beach better than NZ Mt. Biking? No way!!! I must have been temporarily insane...

I can't believe how beautiful NZ is! I hope you guys know how blessed you are to have a place like that to live and ride.

Thank you all again for your suggestions! Hope to see you on the NZ trails in 3 months time. 

Summer


----------



## smudd (Oct 25, 2006)

P.S. Why do they call it Rotovegas? 

I'm assuming because it's because Rotorua is some sort of outdoor "adult playground" and not because there is slot machines...I'm leaving a whole city of em' and will probably puke if I find any in the big N. Z.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

smudd said:


> You guys (and gals) are too awesome!!!!
> 
> I'm printing this thread so we don't miss out on any possibilities while we are there (I'm certain it will become a guidebook of sorts).
> 
> ...


Haha defintiely what were you thinking, bring ya bathing suits though the lakes down south though not Fiji warm are clear cool and very refreshing especially Lake Dunstan [Cromwell] its a low level lake and quite warm compared to Wanaka Hawea, oh Qtown is friggin frezzing its deep and glacial!

No worries on the piccs there just some soooooo much better in person so you'll be stoked if ya taken with them! ROto Vegas is a whole new world!

Ah RotoVegas - Roto I think cause its Rotorua and Vegas like [your Vegas] cause of the Jaffa's, ahh I'll let someone in kiwiland tell ya what that means [i know but its a bit uncooth and not very flattering to Aucklanders  ]

Vegas cause all the Aucklanders head down there all the time for the lights and big shows, not that Rotorua is like that other than the touris buzz and a few good bars but its pretty relaxed and its the Tourist mecca of NZ other than Queenstown which is small in comparison but just as buzzy, funnny Qtown has a different type of buzz its very outdoorsy but the life with small population really rocks!

Rotorua being a Kiwi is very laid back and as many outdoor activities but at a relaxed pace, Qtown can be as relaxed or as full on as you want it, it has it all, except very few kiwi's compared to the OS people living working there and toruists! where as most OS people in Rotovegas are toruists! not residents though there are some no doubt just not on the same scale as Qtown,.

RotoV is very indigenous which is a good thing as well, they represent our history very well and are very warm and welcoming, oh there are always the few naughty people so do the usual things its not quite leave the car unlocked safe like the old days but pretty safe all the same especailly when plenty of others around, and Qtown couldn't get much safer except for the activities

Enjoy ya gonna have a blast hope to see ya's on the trail, youve got me stoked that youre both stoked!:thumbsup:

Little bit of Roto Vegas or Whakarewa Forest! Winter 07! Summer its hot very hot so no need for thermals, winter its like zero deg, you guys will b fine in shorts and short sleeves:thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok ok. My turn,,,, Time for a few South Island trails 

Please PM me when you are due to arrive and I'll organise a group to be your guide.

Port Hills Christchurch.

















































































































































Craigieburn


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

A few more 

The Wharfedale


















































































Bottle Lake Forest


















































































Lake Sumner



























































































Hamner














































You will LOVE your trip.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey LMP dam awesome piccs I really hope to ride some of those early nest year on my Southern road trip so if Im healed and well, Im PMIng ya for some guiding:thumbsup:

Oh and since ya had to out do me here's some more of Mavora lakes to Glenorchy through Mt Nicohlas Stn via Kinloch 115km by mtb AWESOME :thumbsup:














































































































































































on the home straight to Glenorchy about 95km into the ride 









Survived 









smudds hope your are enjoying the picc overload!

When ya get to Qtown definitely save some time to drive up to Glenorchy theres a great bar resturant for dinner camp ground for cheap acc if needed, 40min from Qtown, and awesome cafe for lunch and coffee in summer it will be cooking, best Jet boat ride for scenery in the world they'll take you up the Dart and Rees Valley via JB to the heads of the river a wild ride better than the shot overjet imo which is also awesome too, but the scenery and wild wilderness will blow you away one of the last untouched places on earth a must do:thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey  WOW that looks like an awesome ride bro. When you get back here we should meet up for sure!

How are you mending up? coming along great i hope 

I'm looking to get to Rotorura and surrounds this summer as well as Queenstown so it should be off the hook.

We are very lucky indeed to have such fantastic views eh?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Hey  WOW that looks like an awesome ride bro. When you get back here we should meet up for sure!
> 
> How are you mending up? coming along great i hope
> 
> ...


Haha yeah that wa a highlight that trip first one in Feb 07, Nathan Farvae organised that it was a beauty, 61/2 hrs on the bike though @ someithing like 19.5km/h av on a 5inch FS is not bad, the 3Ts Turners went like a dream, it was mind blowing day late twenties and early 30s Cel had lunch on the lake at one stage went for a dip to cool down so warm, lake not so warm, oure clear though!

Def meet up, I hope to be back on the bike come Xmas its slow but e getting there, I have ome nuro and head specialist help now and OT comes every week as well as phys twice a week so apparently ive been doing too much which is tirin me out affecting my sleep and pain levels so have to structure my day,, funny its the little things ya take for granted, OT says making a cup of tea with the brain damage Ive suffered takes energy from me she been observing me around hom and has made a list of my daily acivities and I have to slow down, we diary everything write a list of must dos each day, my drugs Im told are not a reason to do more or push harder but to get rest to let my condition recover faster! Sounds bad but its better much betterthan it was it just takes time, and HTFU dos not help, I told her I need to do that and she scowled at me told me thats typical male and will only impedemy recovery, but now I have that help it will be quicker so Im hopfully and brain is functioning better each week, I know at times I do too much as the pain in neck comes back pretty quick, PC not best for me either but Im all setup wih a special table keyboard back and neck support, I get around ok walk drive thoguh not supposed to but is a fact of life in rural NZ!

When ya up my way broyoure welcome anytime, hay to come down to vegas if Im riding and hook up AK is only 3hrs away and lots of good riding here very underated outside of Woodhill [woodpoo lol] and inbetween so always have a bed here and ride I have a couple of bikes so even if not with bike bring shoes helemt etc ya can take one of mine no probs!

De lucky with what we have I would love to go to Canada and the States to hook up with mtbr freinds etc but that will have to wait a year or so and with so much here from one end of the country tothe other itsso hard to leave, many here have no idea outsdie of there own town or city inNZ how diverse and different the riding is, we are truly in Gods own and he.she must be a Mountain biker not religous but thats as close as I can come

smudds definitely helped remind me of that so thanks guys, and hopefully if Im on the trails again with Maxxis be good to meet you guys with LMP in the Mainland which is truly heaven I live in the North but home is south its just unbeliveable country:thumbsup:

Maxxis my 4month old pup my no1 trail dog to be
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4921789&posted=1#post4921789


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

Lots of good info from the previous posters. If it's logistically possible, bring your bikes with you. Also, make sure you book ahead or you may have trouble finding affordable places to stay - or even getting on the ferry.

Driving tips 
- no turns allowed on red lights
- really pay attention at round-abouts. They are the most difficult thing to get used to when driving on the other side of the road and they are everywhere!

Check your PM.


----------



## futech (Jul 21, 2008)

Just some advice here. When in Auckland and if going to Woodhill don't hire one of there bikes. Definitely stop in at Freeriding as the bikes are better maintained. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## ants (Jul 29, 2007)

Plenty of spots in the surrounding forest areas for a free soak in the hot pools after a days riding in vegas too.

Make sure to visit Zippy Central in the middle of town, best coffee and wicked bagels. MTBers welcome, bike parks outside and nay bother if you're covered in mud.

www.riderotorua.com is worth checking regularly as there are updates on all the new trails that are going in, weather reports etc...

enjoy - vegas and wanaka are a pretty hard combination to beat

PM me if you need a guide


----------



## fresh tracks (Feb 25, 2005)

*Vegas & Rotovegas are not even slightly alike*

If you're coming from Vegas and wanting a change, then Rotovegas will be great. I've been to Vegas and ridden Bootleg Canyon a couple of months ago and Rotorua is an old MTB haunt of mine, so I can draw a comparison between the 2.

They are two very different places - don't worry, you won't be buried by slot machines in Rotorua. Rotorua is a tourist town (mainly because of the thermal area), it does have a number of motels/hotels, that's about as similar as it gets and even then that is on such different scales to Vegas that the comparison is laughable.

Rotorua is awesome, there's plenty to do as well as riding and there's been some great info posted here. My favourite trails: Pondys, Billy T's and Be Rude not to.

Have a great time.


----------



## inzane (Jun 20, 2006)

*more piccys*

few more pictures of the riding around Christchurch.

By the way Trail Advent, I love the riding down in Alex. There is a nice little track coming down into the **** track now days called Zane's trail...

I see that I star in some of ILMP's photos!! Same people in different forums around the world!

If any of you are looking for advice on epic all day out back kind of NZ beech forest single track, then drop me a line... those sort of trails are what I live for!!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Zane


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

holy fook those pics are epic! i gotta go there next year!


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

*awesome!!*

great stuff guys, thanks so much! as soon as we figure out exactly where we are gonna be and when, ill be shooting you some messages...thanks again. beautiful country! :thumbsup:


----------



## THEbeber74 (Mar 22, 2008)

*ride in NZ in different spots..and find shops*

hello me too but i search good spots for enduro, freeride and DH.
and shop to rent a bike and buy somethings

yeaaaahhhhh i'm coming in your beautiful country. 
i'm french, and i'm coming in10 days in NZ....for trekking and riding in mountain bike. 
i'm mountain bike instructor, and go there for holidays...MMMMmmmmm it will be so cool. 
so i prepare my travel in different places in NZ, but i'm not sure that it will be possible to bring my bike. 
so i think i will rent it... 
(if you can speak french a bit it will help me too.) 
i try to explain where i'm going in different places, and can you tell me where are the best spots and the best dealers shops for renting a bike...? because i think in roto it will be ok, but after.... 
i want to rent a good bike enduro one, freeride one or DH one...not a basic one... 
at home i have a santacruz nomad, and building a V10... 
so, i'm landing in auckland, go to rotorua for 3 or 4 days, 
and after taupo and 
craters of the moon (they said that it's possible to ride there)? 
tongariro for a trek, but to ride around is it possible? 
malborough sounds and the queen charlotte track, 
after around greymouth and i want to ride the croesus track, so to rent there a bike....? 
so after around wanaka and 
queenstown, 
to fiordlands.... 
so in queenstown i think i can find the gondola on BEN LOMOND mountain, but for shops to rent and buy? 
thanks so much for any infos....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

have a good one! Sounds like you will struggle to fit in ALL of those rides in 10 days though!

Please post up pics from each ride 

Happy trials!


----------



## inzane (Jun 20, 2006)

THEbeber74 said:


> hello me too but i search good spots for enduro, freeride and DH.
> and shop to rent a bike and buy somethings
> 
> yeaaaahhhhh i'm coming in your beautiful country.
> ...


You will find more help on Vorb ( www.vorb.org.nz ) with these questions. I have replied to your question over there.


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

Classic New Zealand Mountain Bike Rides by the Kennett brothers was very helpful when we were planning our trip. I'm not sure if you can get it in the US but you should be able to find it at either a bike store or book store once you arrive in NZ.

http://www.kennett.co.nz/index.php/Books/ClassicNewZealandMountainBikeRides


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*i want, i need, i must*

go to new zealand! those pics were a blessed ending to a totally sucktacular day in the income generating flourescent cube.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

MTNgirl said:


> go to new zealand! those pics were a blessed ending to a totally sucktacular day in the income generating flourescent cube.


Def sounds like ya need a cube break, this is what it was like on the West coat of Upper NZ today out for a walk wit my boy


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

This thread is torture. I've been salivating over NZ scenery for years. Being stuck in the rather uneventful cornfields of the midwest doesn't help. Motivation to move outta here I guess. Anyways, thanks for the porn.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Barkleyfan said:


> This thread is torture. I've been salivating over NZ scenery for years. Being stuck in the rather uneventful cornfields of the midwest doesn't help. Motivation to move outta here I guess. Anyways, thanks for the porn.


And that's not he worst of it, the pictures do not do the riding or the scenery justice its that good, jump in a campervan load up the bike drive around the country, Ive lived my life here for 4 decades born and bred and still get blown away, I have traveled OS everywhere has its gems for sure, but am biased as usual home is home no matter what country ya from!

Just do it:thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Barkleyfan said:


> This thread is torture. I've been salivating over NZ scenery for years. Being stuck in the rather uneventful cornfields of the midwest doesn't help. Motivation to move outta here I guess. Anyways, thanks for the porn.


No worries


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

trailadvent said:


> And that's not he worst of it, the pictures do not do the riding or the scenery justice its that good, jump in a campervan load up the bike drive around the country, Ive lived my life here for 4 decades born and bred and still get blown away, I have traveled OS everywhere has its gems for sure, but am biased as usual home is home no matter what country ya from!
> 
> Just do it:thumbsup:


I hear ya. I've found the same with alot of areas here. Flagstaff is one of them. There's some real beautiful scenery in Iowa too, I've just seen it all, and there is no climb/descent that lasts for any length of time. I started riding in Flagstaff and the Sierras, so I know what I'm missing. The Rockies are the closest mountains to me now, and they're a 13 hour drive. I'm getting an itch to get to some real mountain bike country again, before I'm too old to really get stupid on the trails.

I uhhh...I showed my wife the pics you posted up. I now have her half-convinced to relocate. Keep 'em comin. :thumbsup:


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> No worries


Did you get your Marin yet? I've been looking at a new bike over the next few months. If I stay here, I'll likely go with a Siren Song build. Just don't need any more travel with this terrain, and I've been a hardtail fan since before there was suspension. But if I relocate, I'm going somewhere an AM setup is justified.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Barkleyfan said:


> I hear ya. I've found the same with alot of areas here. Flagstaff is one of them. There's some real beautiful scenery in Iowa too, I've just seen it all, and there is no climb/descent that lasts for any length of time. I started riding in Flagstaff and the Sierras, so I know what I'm missing. The Rockies are the closest mountains to me now, and they're a 13 hour drive. I'm getting an itch to get to some real mountain bike country again, before I'm too old to really get stupid on the trails.
> 
> I uhhh...I showed my wife the pics you posted up. I now have her half-convinced to relocate. Keep 'em comin. :thumbsup:


Good call that's half the battle, good thing about here is nothing is too far away, Kiwi's often think so but its not, 3hrs any direction from where live I could have world class riding in either direction, course have that right on the back door as well, its the same for most of NZ!

As to a bike type you could have a SS geared Hardtail or an AM or DH bike for any town or city, again its that type of country, choose what you want to ride its all here and anywhere and growing, with still many places to explore! :thumbsup:

Will def post some more epicc's sometime, gotta win the wife over


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Barkleyfan said:


> Did you get your Marin yet? I've been looking at a new bike over the next few months. If I stay here, I'll likely go with a Siren Song build. Just don't need any more travel with this terrain, and I've been a hardtail fan since before there was suspension. But if I relocate, I'm going somewhere an AM setup is justified.


Hey  Not yet.. it should be here this week though  An AM setup would be good idea on the South Island for sure.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Bumping this post!*



ilostmypassword said:


> No worries


Man, I didn't get to do any of the riding shown in this post when in Queenstown, awesome shots of the diverse areas around the South Island! A lot more "current" model bikes in the shots too.

Have to go back and get in with a group that gets you out there for more then the _touristy_ rides. 

Thx for all the great shots mates.:thumbsup:

~JMac~
NorCal Forum, USA


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> Hey  Not yet.. it should be here this week though  An AM setup would be good idea on the South Island for sure.


What did you think og the Mountain Kin tires? Your review didn't go real deep. Personaly, I'm diggin on it. I'm runnin on up front right now. Seems to shed mud decently if you can get some momentum. Grips real nice on hardpack, Not the fastest rolling tire I've ridden, but it aint slow either. All in all, it seems like it isn't the best at anything, except being good at everything. I'm running a Mountain King 2.4 up front, and my trusty Hutchinson Mosquito 2.0 out back.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Barkleyfan said:


> What did you think og the Mountain Kin tires? Your review didn't go real deep. Personaly, I'm diggin on it. I'm runnin on up front right now. Seems to shed mud decently if you can get some momentum. Grips real nice on hardpack, Not the fastest rolling tire I've ridden, but it aint slow either. All in all, it seems like it isn't the best at anything, except being good at everything. I'm running a Mountain King 2.4 up front, and my trusty Hutchinson Mosquito 2.0 out back.


Funny you should mention the Kings- I have it back on the front of the Cove as we speak and will be giving them a flogging over summer. I'll write more about the tyre once I have had a chance to ride them in both seasons. I'm expecting a grippy time


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> Funny you should mention the Kings- I have it back on the front of the Cove as we speak and will be giving them a flogging over summer. I'll write more about the tyre once I have had a chance to ride them in both seasons. I'm expecting a grippy time


Right on. I'm gonna have to look into a new fork if I want to keep riding this tire. I've been putting it off, but the MK is tight enough that it's rubbing on the disc side of the wheel. Truing/tightening the wheel will help, but I still need more clearance. The fork is an upgrade that needs doing anyways.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Barkleyfan said:


> Right on. I'm gonna have to look into a new fork if I want to keep riding this tire. I've been putting it off, but the MK is tight enough that it's rubbing on the disc side of the wheel. Truing/tightening the wheel will help, but I still need more clearance. The fork is an upgrade that needs doing anyways.


What forks are you running because i have rebas on the cove and there is alot of tyre clearance and they are a 2.4! :thumbsup:


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> What forks are you running because i have rebas on the cove and there is alot of tyre clearance and they are a 2.4! :thumbsup:


Reeba U-turn is likely where I'm going with this, unless I can find a good deal un a Lyric or Pike. I'm still running the stock Manitou Axel.


----------



## Haroldlikesbikes (Jan 3, 2006)

Who has the best bike hire in Rotorua? My wife and I will be there the 24th and 25th and are looking to ride one or both days. we are both all mountain FS riders and would prefer something like that, but understand if HT is the only option.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2004)

Wow, this has got to be one of the best New Zealand mtb threads ever. I feel motivated to go riding.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Haroldlikesbikes said:


> Who has the best bike hire in Rotorua? My wife and I will be there the 24th and 25th and are looking to ride one or both days. we are both all mountain FS riders and would prefer something like that, but understand if HT is the only option.


I'd look up some of those links Harold and ring ahead for those days you might find things closed, maybe just saying I'm not sure!

You could email the Rotorua MTB club ask them whats best place for hire if you want the best bikes they may be able to advise, Planet hire right onsite @ the Waipa Mill carpark!

They also have a guide hire bike list on there webiste check it out and ring or email the coy's for who's open what they have available for the best ride experience, its worth it for this area, the riding here is so good, and imo if ya can splash for it take a guided ride to be shown some of the best trials otherwise there's so much you will miss!

Rotorua Bike Hire Coy List click here!

http://rotorua.mtbclub.org.nz/?page_id=10*http://rotorua.mtbclub.org.nz/?page_id=10*

I'd def contact ahead of time to avoid disappointment on those days just in case! while a dually would be best, and ya own rig even better HT will be fine!

http://rotorua.mtbclub.org.nz/


----------



## inzane (Jun 20, 2006)

More photos to keep you going. One day of 8 and a half hours of biking goodness! Absolutely knackered at the end of the ride, but it was oooooh sooooo gooooood!!

A few photos from the ride (I originally posted this in the Turner forum, but decided I should tempt you lot in here some more  https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=476507 )


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

Haroldlikesbikes said:


> Who has the best bike hire in Rotorua? My wife and I will be there the 24th and 25th and are looking to ride one or both days. we are both all mountain FS riders and would prefer something like that, but understand if HT is the only option.


Hey give dave a call at bikevegas http://www.bikevegas.co.nz/ he hooked us up wih 4 full suspension bikes, we are going to be riding there on 28th...can't wait we leave the states in 9 days!! thanks again everyone for responding to this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

That is just surreal. I've got a few pics too. I like yours better tho. 




























And here's a not-so-good shot of the clearance of my fork with the 2.4 MK


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I've just emailed you about the 7th


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Great to meet you guys and boy oh boy was that a hot day! Enjoy the rest of your holidays.. and have a cold one on the beach for me 

More info and images here


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2004)

Are those last photos in the Port HIlls?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Duncan said:


> Are those last photos in the Port HIlls?


Yes  Only several tracks though.


----------



## inzane (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmm must be time to go do another mission and post tempting photos up again!!

Gotta get the Brake Burner out of the way first... Mmmmm 6 hours of lift accessed racing!!


----------



## herve (Jun 13, 2005)

very nice pics ... thanks .:thumbsup:


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Great thread! 

I just returned from NZ less then a week ago. Had a family vacation so did not have enough time for riding to test a lot of trails. We did one day in Woodhill (ended up in hospital for the rest of the day  ), and 3 days riding in Roturua. I have to say you guys are spoilt. The pics in this thread are great, but the ones from Roturua don't do the place justice...

I could move up (uhm.. down) there in a blink of an eye if I managed to sort my work in such a way. I think NZ is one of the most exotic places existing, and till now the only country (out of about 40) I have visited where I just can't really think of many things that are better back home. 

*sigh*

Well maby the weather in January does not represent living there for the full 12 months.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Yes  Only several tracks though.


Wow, they are nicer trails than I had imagined


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2004)

Here are a few shots from about three years ago (you may have seen them on the Turner forum). The first three are from near Alexandra and the other two are from near Reefton.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2004)

I've just moved to Dunedin and I'm exploring the trails down here. Here's the new Nicols Creek track. It's a very well made 8km stretch of singletrack. Easy climb on the way up and bloody fun on the way down.


----------



## inzane (Jun 20, 2006)

Veeery nice ride on Sat. Started out under the clouds and freezing cold, but by the time we got 20 min up the hill we popped out into the most gorgeous day in the mountains!! Sooo nice when you know it is freezing down in the valley and you are up on the tops in beautiful weather :lol:

Couple of hours to get up to the top of the hill. Amazing on the ridgeline... and then dropping off down the scree slope to the pass on the other side was a real mind blower!! You cant see the pass that you are dropping to down the scree because the hill slope starts gentle and gets steeper and steeper... so as you start to roll (sllide??) down the scree the vista just opens out and it gets steeper you get to see more and more of the scree slope untill the whole thing is opened out in front of you and you are miles up the hill with no apparent way to stop!! :?


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

That's just stunning...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

dropadrop said:


> That's just stunning...


And on the door step of Christchurch. I love this place


----------

